# whos killed this season



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

whos killed anything so far this year ive connected on 3 ill post pics later


----------



## OhioSkeet (Oct 1, 2013)

I connected on a small button about a week ago, 45 yard quartering to shot. I'm a meat hunter, not a rack hunter, so I have no issues taking a small deer. My first archery deer as well. Can't seem to get the picture uploaded.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

First bull on September 19th 2013 25 yard shot.
First buck with a bow was 11-12-13 with a 30 yard shot.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

So far I've arrowed 2 does in Ohio. Hoping to get a few more deer in Georgia during Thanksgiving break


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

2 does and an 8 point


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

4 does and 2 9 points..feeling blessed and am focused on daughter and wife. Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mandango1 said:


> 4 does and 2 9 points..feeling blessed and am focused on daughter and wife. Good luck to everyone else


sounds like an awesome season, glad to see people that still prioritize family over hunting


----------



## iplax13 (Apr 2, 2013)

got a 10 pointer with the bow in ny


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive got a doe and a buck with my bow both were in early season. I also shot a doe with the ol ought 6 last week.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Got my first deer with a bow after a dry spell last year. Oct 24


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

spike in velvet with the bow and 3 does with the .270


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

Iv got 2 does and a 9 on the ground so far. Waitin for shotgun season to pass do i can get back out.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

got a small 4 pointer he dressed out 125 .
he was quartered away,shot entered 3 inches behind ribs out under armpit other side.
20 yrd shot , he went about 100 yrds.
shot a nice 7 point that dressed 156 . he was 35 yards and was quartered away.
shot was three inches behind shoulder and loged in the other shoulder.
he went about 100 yards also ( the pics are posted in bowtech kills and mass kills)


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Shot a few deer this year. This decent mule deer, mulie doe and a smaller 130"whitetail


----------

